# Salome in Athens, Oct 30-Nov 4, 2013



## lkarapa (Sep 29, 2013)

Salome by Oscar Wilde.


Produced by TheatreLab Company 
Directed by Anastasia Revi. 

A site- specific production with live music and strong imagery. The Production: A forbidden play. An eccentric story. An irresistible journey. King Herod’s birthday party becomes uncanny when the red thread of desire and revenge starts to unfold within the seducing, erotic and decadent atmosphere of the 1930’s Art Nouveau in which the play takes place. Princess Salome, the spoiled, petulant girl with a deadly temper and seductive charm; her lustful stepfather, King Herod; her sexual, envious mother Queen Herodias; the beauty and the words of a prophet; unfulfilled love; the kiss and the moon turn lustfully around the famous scandalous dance of the seven veils. Salome dances for her stepfather, asking in exchange for the head of prophet Iokannan. Even though on a silver platter his head, Salome finally tastes the kiss that she so much desired. The production depicts with dark sarcasm and charm the extremities of desire that the genius Oscar Wilde so beautifully portrayed. Director and actors creatively play with the hidden beauty of decadence and cast a spell on the audience. Spectators in turn become the guests of the elite party, savouring wine and canapés. This production was presented in December 2012 at the Victorian building of The Old Cholmeley’s Boys Club, in East London and was sold out.

Directed By Anastasia Revi
Lights,video production: Giannis Katsaris
Costumes: Valentina Sanna
Music: Kostis Kritsotakis
CAST
Konstantinos Kavakiotis
Denise Moreno
Helen Bang
Nikos Poursanidis
Tyler Coombes
Alexandros Amerikanos
Beatrice Hatzipateras-Dodgeon
Dimitris Kouimtsidis


CABARET VOLTAIRE 30 Marathonos , Metaxourgeio , Athens
Wednesday Oct 30 : 20:30 hours
Thursday Oct 31 : 20:30 hours
Friday Nov 1 : 20:30 hours
Saturday Nov 2 : 20:30 hours
Sunday Nov 3 : 18:00 hours
Ticket price : 14 Euros (inc glass of wine or beer)

Information/Reservations: Liliana Avrousin tel. 6949331765


----------

